# Mindfactory- Extreme Preisschwankungen



## Komighals (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich verfolge schon länger die RTX 2080 von ASUS in der STRIX OC Version auf Mindfactory, jene war konstant bei 800€. Auf einmal kostet die Karte jetzt über 1200€, das kann doch nur ein Fehler sein oder?
Und nein es ist wirklich die RTX 2080 non ti, somit kostet die 2080 fast sowhl wie die ti Version.
Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (14. Mai 2019)

Das ist bei Mf schon öfter vorgekommen dass einige Artikel Extreme Preisschwankungen erlebt. Das wird morgen wieder auf seinen normalen Preis sein.


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2019)

Ist jetzt nix Besonderes, Technikpreise schwanken gerne mal. Kaufst ne Charge günstig ein, danach musst du eventuell teurer nachkaufen. Verfügbarkeit schwankt auch und generell machen alle großen Shops mittlerweile Pricematching bei Preisvergleichsseiten, sprich mehrmals am Tag passt du deine Preise an die  Konkurrenz an. Dazu kommen noch Hersteller finanzierte Kickback Aktionen die stattfinden oder auslaufen. Das alles spielt mit in den Preis.

Kannst dir bei geizhals ja auch die Preishistorie anzeigen lassen dann siehste wie die Preise schwanken.


----------



## Komighals (14. Mai 2019)

Na gut, dann hat sich das ja geklärt. Wobei sich 400€ Preisaufstieg mit nichts rechtfertigen lassen.
Gibts irgendwie einen Tipp bei MF günstig an Hardware zu kommen, bestimmter Tag oder sowas?


----------



## fotoman (15. Mai 2019)

M.M.n. gibt es keine Angebotstage, da MF inkl. ihrer mind. drei "Tochterfirmen" die Preise nahze immer an die Konkurenz anpassen. Gibt es da einen Händler, der nicht extremst unrealistische Niedrigpreise aufruft, dann passt das System von MF und co. die Preise automatisch so an, dass sie 1-5 Cent darunter bleiben (ohne Berücksichtigung der teils astronomisch hohen Versandkosten von MF) um auf Geizhals als erste gelistet zu werden.

Genauso geht es aber ach anders herum. Da ist ein Artikel bei ihnen mal ein paar Tage nicht lieferbar, so wird er u.U. nach 1-2 Tagen auf einen extrem hohe Preise gesetzt (so damals bei meiner SSD).

Entweder wartest Du, bis die Karte im MindStar ist, suchst auf diversen Schnäppchenseiten nach Angeboten (dann halt nicht bei MF aber u.U. im Angebot, welches auf GH nicht gelistet wird) oder setzt Dir ein Limit und kaufst dann (zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr), wenn Dir der Preis zusagt.



azzih schrieb:


> Kannst dir bei geizhals ja auch die Preishistorie  anzeigen lassen dann siehste wie die Preise schwanken.


Wobei das  nur eine extrem grobe Indikation ist, da GH weder Händler ausfiltert,  die nicht liefern können (aber den niedrigsten Preis bieten) noch  Händler, bei denen hier vermutlich kaum jemand bestellen würde (bis hin  zu dubiosen China-Händlern auf eBay oder Amazon).


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge schon länger die RTX 2080 von ASUS in der STRIX OC Version auf Mindfactory, jene war konstant bei 800€. Auf einmal kostet die Karte jetzt über 1200€, das kann doch nur ein Fehler sein oder?
> Und nein es ist wirklich die RTX 2080 non ti, somit kostet die 2080 fast sowhl wie die ti Version.
> Kann mir das jemand erklären?



Also pass auf.

Mindfactory ist nen Endkundenhändler.

Die listen dort nicht nur Ihre eigenen Lagerbestände, sondern auch die Lagerbestände von DIstributoren.

Nun kann es vorkommen, dass MF nix da hat.
Der andere Distri der nen guten Preis hat, hat auch nix da.
Dann bekommst du nen Preis von irgend nem anderen Distri und der ist.....kacke.....

Ein par Tage später kann es dann vorkommen, dass MF wieder Ware zu guten Preisen rein bekommt und du hast wieder deinen tollen Preis.
So einfach kann es sein.

Und das macht nicht nur MF so, das ist normal in der Branche und auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Toll ist der Preis so oder so nicht, aber wenn dann bezahle ich maximal die 800€.

Und woher soll ich wissen das MF keine eigenen Bestände hat, dein Kommentar hat zwar geholfen, aber der belehrende Ton hätte nicht sein müssen.

Entweder man antwortet freundlich oder man lässt es sein.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (15. Mai 2019)

Kann aus seinen text jetzt nichts unfreundlich rauslesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Mindfactory- Extreme Preisschwankungen


Ja, da muss man enorm aufpassen, das nervt ziemlich. 

Und wenn Du Glück hast, findest Du das gewünschte Produkt hier. Da sollte man vor einer Bestellung immer schauen:
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



shadie schrieb:


> Die listen dort nicht nur Ihre eigenen Lagerbestände, sondern auch die Lagerbestände von DIstributoren.
> 
> Nun kann es vorkommen, dass MF nix da hat.
> Der andere Distri der nen guten Preis hat, hat auch nix da.
> Dann bekommst du nen Preis von irgend nem anderen Distri und der ist.....kacke......


Guter Hinweis, danke. Das könnte die zum Teil sehr großen Schwankungen erklären.

Wichtig ist auch, immer über Geizhals einzusteigen sowie keine Applegeräte zu nutzen.
Willkommen in der Welt der individuellen Preise


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2019)

Außerdem sollte man unbedingt seinen Warenkorb kontrollieren vor der Bestellung. Die meisten versuchen nämlich nachts zu bestellen, wo es umsonst sein soll (weiß nicht ob das noch so ist, früher war es so).
Denn mf hebt die Preise gern in den Minuten kurz vorher an, so dass man ohne Versandkosten dann am Ende doch noch mehr gezahlt hat.

Na und mit retourware will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Warum nicht einfach einen anständigen Shop nehmen? Bei den Summen die wir hier für unser Hobby ausgeben sollten doch fünf Euro mehr den Kohl auch nicht fett machen, oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (15. Mai 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man unbedingt seinen Warenkorb kontrollieren vor der Bestellung. Die meisten versuchen nämlich nachts zu bestellen, wo es umsonst sein soll (weiß nicht ob das noch so ist, früher war es so).
> Denn mf hebt die Preise gern in den Minuten kurz vorher an, so dass man ohne Versandkosten dann am Ende doch noch mehr gezahlt hat.
> 
> Na und mit retourware will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Warum nicht einfach einen anständigen Shop nehmen? Bei den Summen die wir hier für unser Hobby ausgeben sollten doch fünf Euro mehr den Kohl auch nicht fett machen, oder?
> ...



Also ich hatte mit MF bisher nie Probleme. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall^^


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Also mir wurde der MF Shop immer als bester und günstigster kommuniziert.
Alternate ist doch noch teurer und Caseking soweit ich weiß auch.
Welcher soll denn dann günstiger sein, bzw. nenn mir doch einen anständigen Shop.
5€ sind hier natürlich kein Problem, ich sprache von über 400€.

Übrigens ist der Preis bei MF der 2080 Strix OC immer noch bei 946€, also noch 146€ drüber. Hoffe das ändert sich bald.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Mai 2019)

Ja das sind ausreißer die existieren halt   Schau einfach die Tage und wenn MF wieder am billigsten sind bestellst du halt. Mehr kannst du nicht machen, 1 Woche nach bestellen von meinem 2700X ist dieser vom 319 auf 309€ gefallen, hab ich mich auch "geärgert" muss ich aber mit leben^^


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Ja da hast du Recht, paar Tage warten ist kein Problem.
Na gut bei 10€ gehts ja noch, stell dir mal vor jemand der die Preise nicht kennt bestellt das Ding für 946€ und sieht am Tag danach, dass die Karte "nur" 800€ wert ist.


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2019)

Muss es unbedingt die Asus sein? Es gibt günstigere (aber nicht wesentlich schlechtere) RTX 2080...

Gruß


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Ja ich möchte die ASUS, meine 1070 ist auch das ASUS Strix OC Modell. Mit der war und bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Und wenn ich schon so viel für ne Karte ausgebe, will ich auch das beste Modell. Überteuert ist die Karte so oder so, da machen 50€ auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit MF bisher nie Probleme. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall^^



Es kommt da auch viel aufs Glück an. Ich kann dir aus erster Hand berichten dass MF ein sehr kundenunfreundlicher Laden ist (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-43-wie-kundenservice-funktioniert-nicht.html).
Wer in den preisvergleichen immer mit Gewalt oben stehen will muss eben überall sonst auf Ramschniveau sinken.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es kommt da auch viel aufs Glück an. Ich kann dir aus erster Hand berichten dass MF ein sehr kundenunfreundlicher Laden ist (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-43-wie-kundenservice-funktioniert-nicht.html).
> Wer in den preisvergleichen immer mit Gewalt oben stehen will muss eben überall sonst auf Ramschniveau sinken.



Ich sag ja schwarze Schafe gibts immer, kann einem genauso auch bei anderen Shops passieren, wenns passiert switcht man halt den Shop.


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe alle meine PC-Teile bei MF gekauft, und sogar aus Kulanz alle Teile bis auf die GPU früher zugeschickt bekommen, weil die GPU ausverkauft war, ohne Versandkosten bezahlen zu müssen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das sehr kundenfreundlich.
Bis auf die Preisschwankungen gibt es da für mich nichts zu kritisieren.

Ich habe den Blogeintrag kurz überflogen und ich muss sagen, dass der Blogersteller sich auch nicht tadellos verhalten hat.
Nur weil man irgendwo viel Geld bezahlt, heißt es nicht, dass man einfach so eine Sonderstellung genießt. Jeder sollte gleich behandelt werden, das spricht sogar für MF.
Und ich glaube, dass diese Unflexibilität einfach darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es nunmal mit den hiesigen Verordnungen nicht vereinbar ist. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, wird aber bei anderen Shops nicht anders sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Nur weil man irgendwo viel Geld bezahlt, heißt es nicht, dass man einfach so eine Sonderstellung genießt.


Lies es nochmal und versuche es dieses mal zu verstehen. Ich rede nirgends von einer Sonderstellung und verlange nichts dergleichen (obwohl es wirklich ein Streitthema wäre, ob Kunden die fünfstellige Summen ausgeben vielleicht einen Premiumstatus verdienen könnten auch wenn ich das nicht erwarte).

Ich hätte auch per Fernabsatzrecht alles stornieren können und die Produkte einzeln nachts um 1 neu bestellen können und es hätte keinen Euro Versand gekostet. Ich wollte mir und dem Shop den Aufwand der Stornierung+Neubestellung ersparen und habe gefragt ob das auch so (ohne Stornierungen, Gesetze und Bürokratie) gesplittet werden kann. Das Ergebnis steht da ja. Das hat mit "Sonderstellung" nichts zu tun. Alleine den kerl zu bezahlen der Zeit darauf verwendet mir ständig zu erzählen dass es keine Kulanz gibt ist ja zigfach teurer gewesen als einfach die Lgerware zu verschicken was sowieso kostenlos gewesen wäre. Oder anders gesagt ich hätte meinen Wunsch hart bürokratisch ohnehin erreichen können ohne dass ein Mensch bei MF jemals davon Wind bekommen hätte - es ist die Reaktion von MF auf die Anfrage es vielleicht einfacher regeln zu können die lächerlich war. Es geht mir ja nicht um die 5€. 

Wie auch immer, ihr könnt ja gerne weiter bei MF kaufen, das ist ja jedem seine persönliche Entscheidung. Ich gebe da nur den Tipp, am besten keine Sammelbestellung zu machen sondern jeden einzelnen Artikel (der ausreichend Teuer ist dass das System greift) nachts einzeln zu bestellen. Denn dann wird nicht durch ein nicht lagerndes Produkt die ganze Bestellung zurückgehalten und nachträglich verändern ist offensichtlich nicht erwünscht wenn man nicht extra zahlen möchte. Erspart euch den Ärger den ich hatte.


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich habe es überflogen, weil mir das zu lang war. Deswegen falls ich etwas falsch wiedergebe, kannst du es gerne richtig stellen.
Nun du hast geschrieben, dass du Tausende Euros bei MF gelassen hast und sie dir deswegen doch etwas entgegen kommen sollten. Wenn man das erste mal da einkauft bräuchten sie das dann nicht?
Und das soll keine Sonderstellung sein?

Und genau das hättest du auch tun sollen, dich hätte stornieren und neubestellen doch nicht viel Aufwand gekostet.
Wenn es eben durch bürokratische Restriktionen nicht möglich war, dann kann MF da auch nichts für.
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, hatte ich auch eine Sammelbestellung aufgegeben, bei der die GPU nicht verfügbar war. Und trotzdem habe ich alle anderen Teile aus reiner Kulanz kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Und genau das hättest du auch tun sollen, dich hätte stornieren und neubestellen doch nicht viel Aufwand gekostet.


Ein großer Aufwand ists nicht, nein. Du wartest halt 1-2 Wochen auf die Gutschrift, tätigst wieder zwei neue Überweisungen usw. - kann man natürlich alles machen. Ich dachte halt "hey fragste mal nach ob dies auch so machen können, die haben das Geld ja schon (seit Wochen) und es ist mutmaßlich für den Bearbeiter nur ein paar Mausklicks". Win-Win-Situation. Ich habe weniger Arbeit, MF hat weniger unbearbeitete bestellungen übrig, der Preis ist für alle Parteien der gleiche.



Komighals schrieb:


> Wenn es eben durch bürokratische Restriktionen nicht möglich war, dann kann MF da auch nichts für.


Ja doch, die Restriktionen sind ja von MF. 

Meine Theorie ist, dass die Mitarbeiter unter Zeitdruck den Fall gar nicht richtig durchgesehen haben (es war ja auch bei jeder Mail ein andrer statt dass ein Mitarbeiter sich um den Fall kümmert). Es ist sachlich absolut unlogisch, so zu reagieren wie sie es getan haben. Da hat einer nur gelesen "Teillieferung vorab verschicken" und hat reflexartig den "kostet 5 extra"-Textbaustein verschickt. Und auf die Nachfrage den "Entschuldigung geht nicht"-Textbaustein.

Ich unterstelle hier niemandem böse Absicht aber sowas geht halt nicht wenns wiederholt passiert. Ist mir in der Form auch in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten bei keinem anderen (großen) Shop passiert (Caseking, Alternate, wie sie alle heißen). Vielleicht hängts auch an dem Sachbearbeiter den man "trifft" ob man Glück oder Pech hat aber auch dann ists eben eine Frage wie gut Mitarbeiter geschult werden.



...aber wir schweifen ab - hier gehts ja nicht um meinen Fall sondern um deine Frage über Preisschwankungen - ist die ausreichend beantwortet?


----------



## mardsis (15. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Also mir wurde der MF Shop immer als bester und günstigster kommuniziert.
> Alternate ist doch noch teurer und Caseking soweit ich weiß auch.



Ich finde die Formulierung "Alternate ist doch noch teurer" schön, da lese ich heraus, dass du Mindfactory teuer findest.

Ich bin in einem relativ kleinen mittelständischen IT-Systemhaus tätig und habe dementsprechend die Möglichkeit, direkt bei den Distributoren einzukaufen. Da wir keine großen Mengen abnehmen kriegen wir keine Mengenrabatte. Dadurch liegt Mindfactory oft unter unseren Einkaufspreisen. Kleines Beispiel: Deine Grafikkarte kostet uns im Einkauf inklusive Mwst aktuell 869€. Bei so ziemlich allen gängigen Artikeln liegt unser Einkaufspreis im Bereich vom Verkaufspreis von Mindfactory, teilweise auch darüber. Besonders schlimm ist es bei den Fritzboxen, die sind z.B. bei Amazon teilweise 10% günstiger.

Wenn ich etwas Verkaufe habe ich meinem Kunden gegenüber die Verpflichtung Service anzubieten und im Garantiefall die Abwicklung zu übernehmen. Außerdem müssen wir auch etwas daran verdienen. Damit zu konkurrieren ist nicht ansatzweise möglich. (Dafür ist unsere Servicequalität natürlich aber auf einem ganz anderen Level)

Daher kann man sagen was man will, die Preise die Mindfactory anbietet sind für Privatkunden wirklich gut. Im Vergleich mit den Preisen in den USA vielleicht wieder was anderes, aber so ist es ja bei vielen Dingen.


----------



## Komighals (15. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht sind die bürokratischen Restriktionen auch Vorgabe? Ich glaube nicht, dass Alternate oder wer auch immer kundenfreundlicher ist.
Leider sind bürokratische Vorgaben oft unwirtschaftlicher und aufwendiger als die logische Alternative, da kann man nichts machen.

Der jeweilige Sachbearbeiter hat natürlich auch seinen Anteil, aber dafür kann man nicht das ganze Unternehmen über einen Kamm scheren.

Aber ja wir kommen vom Thema ab, Frage ist ausreichend beantwortet worden.


----------



## fotoman (15. Mai 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ich finde die Formulierung "Alternate ist doch noch teurer" schön, da lese ich heraus, dass du Mindfactory teuer findest.


Wenn man die Versandkosten dazu rechnet, sind sie es auch oft genug. Besonders "lustig" wird es, wen der Preis genau um die Freigrenze beim Nightsale schwankt.



Komighals schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor jemand der die Preise nicht  kennt bestellt das Ding für 946€ und sieht am Tag danach, dass die Karte  "nur" 800€ wert ist.


Oh wie schlimm. Ihm war das ganze trotzdem  die 946€ zum Kaufzeitpunkt wert. Daß Komponentenpreise hoch dynamisch sind, muss jeder wissen, der insb. im  Internet bestellt. Eine Highend-Gamerkarte ist nun wirklich kein Mitnahmeartikel, den man mal im Vorbeiklicken mitbestellt.

Und falls es die "Asus RTX2080 ROG-STRIX-RTX2080-O8G-GAMING" ist, würde ic h bei dem Händler, der sie gerade für 807,40€ anbietet, trotz Bestellung über eBay, durchaus vertrauen. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das exakt die Modellvariante ist, die Du suchst und ob es nicht doch MF sein muss.


----------



## azzih (15. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es kommt da auch viel aufs Glück an. Ich kann dir aus erster Hand berichten dass MF ein sehr kundenunfreundlicher Laden ist (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-43-wie-kundenservice-funktioniert-nicht.html).
> Wer in den preisvergleichen immer mit Gewalt oben stehen will muss eben überall sonst auf Ramschniveau sinken.



Naja deine Schilderung liest sich jetzt nicht so schlimm um ehrlich zu sein. Eher wie als wären die Mitarbeiter nicht gescheit geschult oder es wären externe Callcenter die halt ihre Vorgaben haben.

Und bei den  "4 stelliger Summe" musste ich etwas grinsen, weil ich das auch immer mal wieder höre. Sorry aber 4 stellig im IT Sektor bedeutet gar nix, kann trotzdem sein das du an dem Auftrag irgendwie nur 5er oder 10er Gewinn hast, da verschenkst du einfach nicht 5€an Versandkosten. Gerade Mindfactory, die irgendwie mit  ihren 3% Margen arbeiten müssen schauen wo sie bleiben. Endkunden schätzen gerne mal Gewinne viel höher ein als sie wirklich sind. Hardware hat wirklich richtig schlechte Margen im Großhandel. 
Wenn du ein Shop bist, der nur das verkauft und nicht massiv quersubventionierst wie Amazon, musst du halt schaun wo du bleibst.

Achja die haben auch deine Kundendaten nicht gelöscht. Der Gesetzgeber verlangt das alle relevanten Rechnungsdaten  bis zu 10 Jahre aufbewahrt werden. Die ham einfach nur dein Account gesperrt...


----------



## pedi (15. Mai 2019)

das ist nicht nur bei MF so.
hab einen neuen blurayplayer gekauft.
erst bei amazon geschaut, dann bei ebay.
ein angebot vom MM über 99,- hat gepasst, also gemerkt, da ich mich noch etwas informieren wollte.
am nächsten tag wollt ich die bestellung abschicken, preis jetzt 139,99.
war dieser hier:
LG UBK80 Ultra HD Blu-ray Player (Schwarz)  | eBay
am sonntag wieder einmal gesucht, war wieder für 99,- im angebot. sofort bestellt.
ist aber im vergleich zu letzten preiserhöhung immer hin 3,- billiger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> kann trotzdem sein das du an dem Auftrag irgendwie nur 5er oder 10er Gewinn hast, da verschenkst du einfach nicht 5€an Versandkosten.



Ich verstehe so langsam warum die Mitarbeiter von MF so reagiert haben. An der Menge an Leuten die ich sonstwo so treffe die den Zusammenhang auch offenbar nicht verstehen (nein, sie hätten mir keinen cent geschenkt, es wäre für sie _günstiger _gewesen) muss das wohl ein generelles Problem sein nicht mehr weiter als einen Einzelschritt denken zu wollen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Achja die haben auch deine Kundendaten nicht gelöscht. Der Gesetzgeber  verlangt das alle relevanten Rechnungsdaten  bis zu 10 Jahre aufbewahrt  werden. Die ham einfach nur dein Account gesperrt...


Richtig - die Rechnungen müssen sie aufbewahren. Sonst nichts - und sonst DÜRFEN sie auch nichts mehr vorhalten seit DSGVO.
Ob sie sich daran im Detail halten wird man natürlich nie erfahren.


----------



## azzih (16. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe so langsam warum die Mitarbeiter von MF so reagiert haben. An der Menge an Leuten die ich sonstwo so treffe die den Zusammenhang auch offenbar nicht verstehen (nein, sie hätten mir keinen cent geschenkt, es wäre für sie _günstiger _gewesen) muss das wohl ein generelles Problem sein nicht mehr weiter als einen Einzelschritt denken zu wollen.



 In größeren Unternehmen hast du schlicht und einfach Vorgaben und die sind hier wohl "kein Teilversand ohne triftigen Grund" . Und der einfache Privatkunden-Vertriebler (bestenfalls, oft genug nur Callcenter) wird sich darüber nicht hinwegsetzen sonst kriegt er irgendwann Ärger mit Vorgesetztem. Ob du cancellst und Nachts einzelne Bestellungen ohne Versandkosten aufsetzt ist da vollkommen irrelevant, ist eine neue Systembestellung mit neuen Konditionen. Ausserdem müsstest du dann schon jedes mal für eine neue Person bestellen, denn auch deine einzelnen Bestellungen unter dem selben Namen werden ja zusammengefasst.

Ist nicht immer alles logisch, aber bei so Jobs hast du viele Vorgaben und wenig Spielraum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2019)

Da haste Recht mit den Vorgaben - das ist ja auch eine generelle Sache die ich (nicht nur bei MF sondern auch bei einigen anderen Läden) kritisiere. Sobald man nur minimal von 08/15 abweicht funktionieren die superoptimierten Systeme nicht mehr. Selbst wenn das Ergebnis des Systems völlig unlogischer Schwachsinn ist kann (bzw darf) der mensch da nicht eingreifen wenn es solche Vorgaben gibt. An der Stelle muss ich aber sagen - dann brauche ich den Mensch an der Stelle halt auch nicht.

Bei Dingen wie Preisen (worums in dem Thread hier ja eigentlich geht) sehe ich das auch ein - niemand kann von Hand beim heutigen Markt und Handelsgeschwindigkeiten Preise schnell und "richtig" genug festlegen damit so ein Laden funktioniert. Dass auch hier die Algorithmen manchmal Unsinn machen sieht man ja gelegentlich. Aber bei "Service" kann man nunmal nicht alles über harte Regeln machen denn hier geht es um zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen. Da erfordert es vielleicht hier und da mal ein bisschen von Regeln abzuweichen um eine für einen Einzelfall bessere Lösung (für jeden!) zu finden. An der Stelle trennen sich für mich eben die Läden die sowas können und machen von denen die weiter streng nach Vorgabe gehen.

Das ist son bisschen wie bei ner Internetstörung die Technikhotline anrufen wo im Callcenter auch der ungeschulte Mindestlohnarbeiter mit seiner to-Do-Regelliste sitzt. Da kannste dem als Nerd 5 Minuten lang erzählen was du schon alles probiert hast zu Hause (Geräte resetten, Kabel statt WLAN, Dämpfungswerte gemessen im Router, Switch getauscht usw.) und nach deinem Text kommt dann Zeile eins seiner Liste "Haben sie schon mal ihren Router neu gestartet?". Da kriegste die Krise.
Ich bin wenn ich (zum Glück sehr selten) probleme mit der leitung habe schon so weit dass der erste Satz den ich zum Mitarbeiter sage ist "Alles was auf der Liste vor ihnen steht habe ich schon probiert, machen sie bitte gleich ein Ticket auf". Verkürzt die Zeiten enorm.


----------



## azzih (16. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da haste Recht mit den Vorgaben - das ist ja auch eine generelle Sache die ich (nicht nur bei MF sondern auch bei einigen anderen Läden) kritisiere. Sobald man nur minimal von 08/15 abweicht funktionieren die superoptimierten Systeme nicht mehr. Selbst wenn das Ergebnis des Systems völlig unlogischer Schwachsinn ist kann (bzw darf) der mensch da nicht eingreifen wenn es solche Vorgaben gibt. An der Stelle muss ich aber sagen - dann brauche ich den Mensch an der Stelle halt auch nicht.



Das stimmt aus Kundensicht wohl meist. Sind halt auch in der Regel relativ schlecht bezahlte Jobs von oft nicht allzu hoch qualifizierten Kräften die unter ständigem Arbeitsdruck stehen. Sprich es wird vorgegeben das ein Telefonat genau 90 Sekunden dauern soll oder in 8 Stunden irgendwie zwischen 80 und 100 Emails zu erledigen sind. Und bei solchen Vorgaben kannst du kaum Probleme zielorientiert lösen, ausser du antwortest in Textblöcken und versuchst möglichst die Fälle schnell runterzurattern ohne dass  noch weitere Folgearbeit entsteht.

Erfahrene Vertriebler mit Ahnung werden relativ schnell in Geschäftskundenvertrieb oder Key Account Manager, verdient man deutlich besser und kann vernünftig arbeiten. Übrig für Endkunden bleiben oft Studenten, Quereinsteiger oder externe Callcenter. Kennt man ja auch gerne bei Mobilfunkanbietern und solchen Geschichten. Bis du da einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter dran hast dauert oft


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2019)

Komighals schrieb:


> Toll ist der Preis so oder so nicht, aber wenn dann bezahle ich maximal die 800€.
> 
> Und woher soll ich wissen das MF keine eigenen Bestände hat, dein Kommentar hat zwar geholfen, aber der belehrende Ton hätte nicht sein müssen.
> 
> Entweder man antwortet freundlich oder man lässt es sein.



Ok dann lasse ich es bei dir künftig meinen Wissensstand mit dir zu teilen, denn du scheinst der einzige zu sein, der mit dem Text nen Problem hat.





PCGHX schrieb:


> Kann aus seinen text jetzt nichts unfreundlich rauslesen.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis, danke. Das könnte die zum Teil sehr großen Schwankungen erklären.
> Wichtig ist auch, immer über Geizhals einzusteigen sowie keine Applegeräte zu nutzen.
> Willkommen in der Welt der individuellen Preise


----------

